# Therapist quit and I'm in crisis



## sayjellybeans

My therapist of 5 months had to quit the clinic I was seeing her at. She gave me no notice. She has referred me to someone she respects, but I don't want to transfer. My husband that I had an EA on 10 months ago told me over the weekend that he can't get past his anger and resentment and D is the only answer. I am having trouble accepting this. I need help and now I have to start over again with someone. I don't know what I'm asking for hear, but I'm desperate. Maybe your replies will help me to go in a direction. 
Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sayjellybeans

BTW, I have threads in CWI and separation/divorce.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga

Oh, no!

Well, I do think you should take her up on the referral -- yes, it sucks to have to start again, but you clearly are going to need support. (As to why she didn't give you notice, she may not have had notice...)

Please keep posting here, keep talking to us, keep talking to your friends, go see the new counselor -- time to rally all your troops, because this is going to be difficult for you no matter how it goes. But we're here for you.


----------



## sayjellybeans

lamaga said:


> Please keep posting here, keep talking to us, keep talking to your friends, go see the new counselor -- time to rally all your troops, because this is going to be difficult for you no matter how it goes. But we're here for you.


I keep reading this. It overwhelms me. Everyone here is so honest, giving, and helpful. I didn't really look through a lot of threads before I created an account, so I didn't know what to expect, but I am blown away by all the compassion. 
Thanks everbody. 
Okay, this will be my last sappy post. (maybe)


----------



## Almostrecovered

why don't you want to transfer?


----------



## sayjellybeans

Almostrecovered said:


> why don't you want to transfer?


I feel like I'm in the middle of a major ordeal that I want to talk about intead of a getting-to-know-you session. Old therapist said she's going to catch new one up on my situation, but I'm dubious of that being effective enough. 
I'm not quitting IC, if that's why you're asking.


----------



## sayjellybeans

Called new therapist to make an appointment today. She sounds like she's in her mid-to-late 20's. I'm prejudging her because of her age and I do not feel confident that she can help me. Sure she's got an education and has learned some tools, but I feel like I want experience. It's giving me an additional level of anxiety. Of course I'm going, and of course I'll listen to her, but I just wanted to put my (possibly unfounded) concerns out there.


----------



## diwali123

I know what you mean, I have a hard time with younger counselors too. But you never know. I had one that was very good in her twenties. 
I'm sorry your counselor gave you no notice. It must have been a bad situation because usually that would be really frowned upon. They don't like doing that to people. 
I'm having a hard time with the getting to know you process with MC too. I just want to get started working in things. Good luck to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

